# 60 or 70 lb bows



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Going to buy a new bow sometime the first part of the year but I am not sure what poundage to get. For years I have been shooting 70lb bows but I am seriously thinking of dropping down to a 60lb bow. I hav ecranked my current bow down to about 62lb and it sure is a pleasure to shoot. What pound bows are you guys shooting?

Mark


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine is at 60#, I would like to increase a little, but my bow is maxed right now.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I shoot a 70lb bow right now. Some people dont like the weight while pulling back the bow. I have never had a problem if I shoot plenty before the hunt.
Cory


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Sure 60 lbs is comfortable. 
But the arc on a 150 yd shot is huge. 70 or 80lbs will flaten that out. :lol:
Just kiddin I have allways bought 80lb bows. Shooting all yr Its cranked down. Back up near the hunt. Also if your intrested in resale your better off w/70 or more. Really I never shoot below 60 lbs so a lower poundage bow would allways be maxed out for me.
Jahan brings up another point. If you set your bow up with arrows rated at one weight cranking the poundage will cause poor arrow flight or even worse be dangerous. If you set it up at higher # then you will have less problems if you crank it down. And not dangerous.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I shoot my 70 lb maxed out which for most bows gives a few more lbs than the limb number. I have also heard bows tend to shoot better when at max poundage? 
But I believe most people shoot bows that are too heavy and too long. 70 lb does give you more options, + more kinetic. IMO


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

For me it depends on the draw cycle of the bow. I find 70#'s on my Switchback extremely easy to draw back. I've tried others including the drenaline, x-force and katera at 70# and none of them were as easy for me. Maybe it's because I'm used to my switchback but the drawcycle is the reason I bought the switchback. just my .02


----------



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

I am right around 62 lbs as well. I have a 30-inch draw length on top of that...
It shoots just right for me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have my set at 70lbs. it easy to pull backa nd I can hold it for a whyle.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My little 43# recurve puts meat in the pot. Very comfy! 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> My little 43# recurve puts meat in the pot. Very comfy! 8)


When you are shooting 10 pounds arrows you don't have to shoot very fast to get the same kinetic energy. :wink: :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> My little 43# recurve puts meat in the pot. Very comfy! 8)


But that is if you have little arms. What do you do if your arms are HUGE?


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Matthews.. is set at 60lbs.. My recurve is 58 lbs.. Both do a very good job,, Most kills are complete pass throughs..


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

jahan said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > My little 43# recurve puts meat in the pot. Very comfy! 8)
> ...


Aint that the truth brutha.

If you don't hear a mack truck coming, and you still get hit by it, you're still dead.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

What's up with that Tex? You forgot to address my comment.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to be able to draw with my bow in my lap/without raising it. I Got busted by an axis deer one year because he saw my cam and limb, due to me being unable to just pull it back. I have found that 65# is comfortable for me.

Of course if Berg ever cranks his up, I may have to raise it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the heavier bows, at least I feel like I get deeper penetration.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> What's up with that Tex? You forgot to address my comment.


Old news dingbatt. Everyone knows I'm short, weak, have a small wiener, and that I'm a terrible shot...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nueces said:


> I like the heavier bows, at least I feel like I get deeper penetration.


As Michael Scott would say "That's what she said"


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Nueces said:
> 
> 
> > I like the heavier bows, at least I feel like I get deeper penetration.
> ...


Dang it, you beat me too it. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nueces said:


> I like the heavier bows, at least I feel like I get deeper penetration.


I've shoot through every deer and half the elk I've killed with my 55# pound recurve. How much more penetration do you need. You must be shooting the new rubber blunt broadhead on a 300 grain arrow. _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with that Tex? You forgot to address my comment.
> ...


Did you call me a dingbat? That hurts........that hurts even deeper than the penetration from a 100 lb. bow. :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine is set a little over 50lbs. I would like it to be around 60lbs...but I can't pull 'er back! 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking about cranking my bow down as well Zim... if I get the new Hoyt, I can turn that sucker up and use my old bow with real low draw weight for bowfishing.  I have my Bear set at 67 right now... its easy to draw but I think anything more than that is just overkill... when guys are hunting with 60 lb bows and killing lots of critters, to me that just says maybe I'm working too hard on the bow end.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have heard if you cant sit on a chair and pull your bow back without straining you are fine with your draw weight.
go to any league night in town and you will see guys that are over bowed and have to long of a draw. Then they cant seem to figure out why they cant hit anything. They make coments like I might not be able to hit the dot but I still kill deer. Right!
Or the reason you shoot so well is you have a target bow. Right!

my target bow has a hunting sight and hunting stabilizer on it. It is set at 52lbs. color is blue and the other one is gold
My hunting bow is set at 67-68 lbs but it draws like a 60lb bow.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I have heard if you cant sit on a chair and pull your bow back without straining you are fine with your draw weight.
> go to any league night in town and you will see guys that are over bowed and have to long of a draw. Then they cant seem to figure out why they cant hit anything. They make coments like I might not be able to hit the dot but I still kill deer. Right!
> Or the reason you shoot so well is you have a target bow. Right!
> 
> ...


Gold or blue? :mrgreen:


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I know people that can hit the dot all day long while target practiceing. But get them out in the woods and they cant hit crap. The biggest benifit to shooting more poundage is your arrow tragectory. Range estimation is usually the tuffest thing for archers to get right. If you shoot a slow heavy arrow you better figure out range. Because being off by even a couple of yard with a slow bow you wont hit where you are aiming if you not miss the deer compleatly and this only compounded the father the shot.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Nueces said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


 :lol: Actually, I have every arrow blow through and go another 20 or 30 yards. The faster speeds all boil down to trajectory. Even with a laser range finder, by the time you draw, make sure you have the perfect shot the animals can move and it may be a few yards either way. Not guessing the correct yardage is the biggest problem - so that's why I go with a heavier bow. It reduces my errors.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

The answer to the question for ME is 70 pounds. Last year I shot a 60 pound bow. I shot my biggest bull elk to date. Shot him at 12 yards out of a stand. Did not get all the way through him. No exit hole for blood trailing. Luckily he only went 30 yards and died in sight. 

For me it is not about being tough or strong. For some reason I shoot a 70 pound bow better. I shot a 70 pounder this year and my groups were tighter and I just felt better in the draw and while holding the weight. Perhaps it is mental but bottom line. Shoot what is comfortable to you. NOT what others tell you that you need to shoot. I have a friend who shoots a 52 pound Hoyt. He has killed 2 elk and several deer with it. Shot placement is KEY. If you can not comfortably draw your bow with out movement and hold it for at least 1 minute and execute a perfectly placed shot, your bow is too heavy. You should not have to throw your body into the bow to draw it.

Good luck on your choice.

Chad


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

silentstalker said:


> Shot placement is KEY.


+1, you want a bow that FITS you, that YOU can shoot. What ever it takes for precise shot placement. I can comfortably draw a 70lb and hold it, very confident with it, so a side benefit is the trajectory.


----------

